# How Do You Get Color in the Milky Way?



## bgran8 (Jan 4, 2014)

I just took a few pictures this past week of the milky way with a Rokinon 14mm lens at f2.8 for 20 seconds and 3200 iso. I was at a very dark spot on Maui with no moon. I was not able to get any of that awesome color you see in many pictures of the Milky Way out of the raw files. See the attached picture for my file. Any technique that I am missing here? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bgran8 (Jan 4, 2014)

Any suggestions out there?


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 4, 2014)

I think that your question probably is part how you take the picture and partly how you PP it afterwards. I have spent a great deal of time reading on a astrophotography thread today. I would post your question and your beautiful picture in this thread, as Jrista and Don Haines and others there would probably be able to answer it in detail


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 4, 2014)

here is the thread:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18435.msg353528#msg353528

good luck


----------



## dgatwood (Jan 5, 2014)

For one thing, I'd expect the time of day to be critical. You have a very blue background, which tells me that you shot the photo towards the end of dusk. That's going to reduce the perceived amount of light from the Milky Way relative to everything else, which probably isn't what you want.

Ideally, I'd think that you'd be best shooting during a new moon in a location that's as dark as possible, halfway between dawn and dusk, give or take.


----------



## BoneDoc (Jan 17, 2014)

The colorful part of the Milky Way is hidden around Sagitarius. It won't show up until at least February or so.


----------

